

How to Pervert Direct Manipulation - mahmud
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?HowToPervertDirectManipulation

======
mahmud
A great rant by someone who knows what they're talking about :-)

I love it when language geeks and HCI snobs take the time to tear their peers
a new one. Enjoy, and make sure you don't spend more than 8 hours on c2 ;-)

